# Tremper giant x Tangerine albino



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

hi i've got a female tangerine albino and i'm thinking of getting a male tremper giant. Therefore i wondered what offspring should result from tremper giant x tangerine albino? Cheers James


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

50% albino
50% giant albino

varying amounts of tang.

the giant is a co-dominant gene, so only reqires one copy for the offspring to show, and as both parents are t-albino a recessive trait the offsrping must get two copies of the gene to show the trait.

% is chance per egg, not out come of clutch


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats pressuming your tangerine albino is a tremper strain albino, otherwise you will just get normal hets and giant hets.


----------



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry, i think she's tremper. everything about her is characteristic of the tremper line so presume so. i thought that the giant gene proved not to be a true co-dom? well thats what the guy who sold her to me said :? hopefully it is though because 50% sounds gd. I've found some giants for £60 so think when new yrs come around it'll definately be worth doin! Tangerine is line bred right? therefore it would be best for me to choose a male with increased tangerine colouring to give best results? what do u think? cheers for the fast reply


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah thats correct, tang is a line bred trait, exactly as you understand it, so yes a tang male would go well with her. everything i've read says it's co-dom, so i treated it as so in my calculations.


----------



## Jam- (Mar 28, 2008)

cool, thanks for the help!


----------

